# Real estate question



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi forum,

I have a real estate question. I have a friend, yes it's a friend, not me, who entered into a preliminary real estate purchase sale contract to buy an apartment. For a host of reasons, they now want to withdraw. They have given a down payment. Is it possible to withdraw without penalties within a certain time? I am not sure if there is a period of time after contract signing where either party can withdraw? 

Thanks I advance for the help!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

What does the contract say about such a possibility?

How much time has passed? Are we talking a matter of days? Weeks?

Do your friends speak/read Italian fluently? If not, were they provided a certified translation of the contract or a dual language (Italian and their native language) contract? I vaguely recall reading somewhere that contracts of this sort must be one or the other or they are not enforceable.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

its normal if you pay up front for a coprmeso if you pull out you lose your deposit if the seller pulls out he pays you duble the deposit you payed in good luck


----------



## Mrtcpip (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Priya Singh (Aug 24, 2015)

What is the Main reason of high rise in the Price of Real estate?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Priya Singh said:


> What is the Main reason of high rise in the Price of Real estate?


boh none lo so sorry i dont know


----------



## Aatish12 (Oct 12, 2015)

What job opportunities are there for finance majors in the real estate industry?


----------



## Priya Singh (Aug 24, 2015)

hello friends how r u


----------

